# nausea from cutting back Celexa ?



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I am wondering if I am having nausea from cutting back Celexa (60mg to 50mg) . It's not extrem nausea,more low grade and I also don't have appetite at all. I also experienced these symphtoms before I started Celexa so I don't know if it's from cutting the Celexa or my low grad nausea no appetite returned ? I was cutting it back 2 days ago and since then I feel a little nauseas. It kind of flactuates during the day. I also feel kind of gassy (lot's of smelly farting), but this is more IBS related. Could I also be feeling nauseas from all the gas ? How do you really know if it's coming from cutting back from antidepressent or from something else .


----------

